# Excel, Öffnen im Browser, Form



## nimenn (19. April 2005)

Moin, moin

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit einem Excel File. Es liegt auf meinem Server
im Intranet und es wird standardmäßig über den Browser (nur IE) geöffnet.

Spätestens seit XP SP2 wird das Excel File im Browser geöffnet und nicht
durch starten der Applikation.

Da das Excel File bestimmte VB Forms enthält, wird es zusätzlich noch mit
Excel selbst geöffnet um die VB Forms darzustellen.

Bearbeite ich nun das Form in Excel selbst, speichere es und schließe es,
so versucht der IE es erneut innerhalb zu öffnen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das Öffnen umgehen kann.
Die Lösung muß innerhalb der Excel Datei liegen, die Weboberfläche ist nicht
veränderbar, ebenso individuelle IE Einstellungen.

Herzlichen Dank für sinnvolle Vorschläge
Ciao
nimenn


----------



## Shakie (23. April 2005)

Das einzige was mir einfällt: die Exeldatei nicht mit einem Doppelklick im Explorer/Browser aufrufen, sondern Exel starten und die Datei über "Datei öffnen"-Menü aufrufen (man kann sich mit dem Datei-Öffnen-Dialog auch auf einem Server einloggen).


----------



## nimenn (25. April 2005)

Moin, moin

Grundsätzlich hast Du Recht, aber das kann ich nicht von jedem DAU erwarten.

Trotzdem Danke für die Zeit.

Ciao
nimenn


----------

